# Proper Cidex Dosage



## BBradbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Good morning. New to this forum, but not to them in general. Here's my issue: Have been using SeaChem's Flourish Excel up until now and have recently purchased a half gallon of Cidex, without the activator of course. Haven't gotten the straight skinny on the amount of "Glut" in Excel. Have read everything from 1.5 to 2.5 percent. My Cidex lists 2.4 Glut. Need the actual percentage in Excel, so I can properly dose with the Cidex.

Thanks for the help!

BBradbury


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi BBradbury,

First of all welcome to APC! You have come to the right place for accurate information.

You are correct, you will find conflicting information on the concentration of Glutaraldehyde in Seachem Excel. The only information I was able to find where an actual analysis was done was in India. Here is a link to the thread; the post you are interested in is dated _*Wed Apr 12, 2006 9:09 pm*_. The testing showed that Seachem Excel contains 1.5% Glutaraldehyde.

I will add to this post with a link to an excellent calculator so you can compute how much of your 2.4% Cidex to add to your aquarium.

Glad you joined us!

PS: There are several excellent threads on Glutaraldehyde here at APC; here are three of my favorites!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ions/75088-metricide-14-vs-seachem-excel.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/3806-flourish-excel-got-rid-all-my.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...iasts/31615-glutaraldehyde-instead-excel.html

The post with the download-able Glut calculator file is the last post on this page.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/74784-making-excel.html


----------



## BBradbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Good morning Roy,

Much thanks for your quick response. Frankly, I have to admit I was discouraged from using this chemical from several aquarists more experienced than I am, but understand without the "activator", Cidex is simply carbon and water. Am anxious to see how this form of industrial carbon works on my plants. Had heard that Vals and other fern type plants didn't tolerate the "Glut", but didn't find that to be true while using SeaChem's product. I dose in smaller amounts than that recommended on the Excel bottle, so that may be the reason my ferns were essentially unaffected. I have several tanks of Fancy Guppies, so the bulk of my planting is "Water Sprite" or Indian Fern. Growth has been exceptional with Excel, but am always on the lookout for ways to save money without compromising the health of my fish and plants.

Thanks again for your help! I'll definitely be back to this forum for support.

Barlow Bradbury


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Barlow,

I use use Glut at up to 2X the "Daily Dosage" called for by Seachem Excel with the only the various Vallisneria species and Ceratophyllum (Hornwort) showing major problems.

Both of my Watersprite species (Ceratopteris thalictroides & Ceratopteris cornuta) do fine at 2X dosage. I also have various species of Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus) in my tanks that suffer no ill effects.


----------



## BBradbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello Roy and thanks again. Whoa, could have used your help in my defense when I even considered the use of Cidex on one of the other aquatic forums I frequent. Apparently, the fact this chemical added to another can be used for sterilizing medical instruments, discourages many from using it. 

I typically dose Excel by the 1/2 teaspoon per five gallons of my water replacement water and use the same container for water replacement due to evaporation. If I understand the math correctly, 1/2 teaspoon of Excel doses five gallons, then the same 1/2 teaspoon of the more concentrated Cidex would dose 8.5 gallons. Kind of creates a little "brain damage". But, I believe my old math is accurate.

Barlow


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Barlow,

I believe the dosage for Seachem Excel is 5 ml (1 tsp) per 10 gallons for the "Initial Dose" after water changes and 5 ml (1 tsp) per 50 gallons for the "Daily Dose".

If your Cidex is 2.4% Glut, then you would use 3.15 ml of Cidex per 10 gallons as the "Initial Dose" and 3.15 ml per 50 gallons as the "Daily Dose". BTW 3.14 ml is about 2/3 teaspoon (tsp).


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

or you can do like i do and guesss.... lol


----------



## BBradbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Roy, good morning. Had a couple of Cidex questions for you. I have a gallon of Cidex in the plastic jug it came in stored in my basement. What's the shelf life for this fert.? Also, I currently use Excel and plan to make the switch to Cidex this weekend when I do my water changes. I typically let the water change water sit in my basement for a day or so before it goes into my tanks. How long is the Cidex effective when mixed with tap water?

Now another item is coming to me. I also use SeaChem's Prime to remove the chlorine and since day one I've used SeaChem's Stability in my water change water. Am I wasting time and money with the Stability? Please let me know.

Thanks a mill!

Barlow


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Barlow,

I have stored Glut in our downstairs refrigerator (properly marked with "Poison" stickers) for over 18 months with no noticeable loss of potency.

I believe that Excel/Glut have a maximum 24 hour effective period and it breaks down even faster with light.

Although I use Prime, I have not used Stability, so I really don't know. Why not post your question in the Seachem sub-forum here at APC and get an answer straight from the manufacturer?


----------



## BBradbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Roy,

Trying not to be a bother, but could you provide a detailed description of how you dose Cidex? Am trying to understand the steps before I proceed.

Thanks again for the help!

Barlow


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi BBradbury,

I purchase Glutaraldehyde; dilute it to Excel strength 500 ml at a time in an old Excel bottle; and dose per the Excel instructions. I add it in the morning, directly into the aquarium, per the instructions (that way it is available to the plants when the lights are on).

I purchased a Oral Dosing Syringe with a bottle adapter ($2) that fits the Excel bottle at the local pharmacy so it is a "flip top" that I just stick the syringe into and squirt it into the tank.


----------



## BBradbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Good morning Roy and thanks again. A friend shipped me the Cidex and I wondered what the syringe was for, now I know. Have been alternating Nutrafin's Plant Gro and the Excel in my tanks. I've been dosing only when I need to replace water due to evaporation. I typically put 5 ml in about a quart of water change water and pour this into my tanks. I do this about twice per week per tank, I have seven between 30 and 55 Gs. My tanks are heavily stocked, quite a few Fancy Guppies, probably 500 individuals and Corydoras, about 20 and the tanks are fairly heavily planted. Am wondering if I really need to mess with the ferts. Plants are doing well overall with just the periodic liquid fertilization. Would be very interested in knowing your opinion. Am not a very experienced aquarist, have three years with the fish and less than a year working with the plants.

Barlow


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Barlow,

"If it ain't broke, don't fit it." If you are getting good results with what you are doing I would not change it. The guppy waste is probably giving you sufficient nitrogen and phosphates and the Excel / Glut takes care of the necessary carbon. Let us know how things go!


----------



## globali (May 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Cidex Plus contain alkaline glutaraldehyde.
Metricide14 contain buffered glutaraldehyde.

1. What is alkaline glutaraldehyde and
how can we tell that it is good 4 planted aq'.

2. Is the alkaline glutaraldehyde in CidexPlus
is buffered as well just like Metricide14.

3. What the MSDS say about other components
that may be in CidexPlus and relevant 2 planted.

Here in Israel there is no Metricide14,
all I could find so far is only CidexPlus 28.


----------



## kcaegis45 (Jan 31, 2012)

globali said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Cidex Plus contain alkaline glutaraldehyde.
> Metricide14 contain buffered glutaraldehyde.
> ...


I'm also new to this 
I was thinking of using metricide 14 or 28 or CidexPlus 28 and wondering if the difference in these 3 products is just the % of glutaraldehyde or if there is a difference between buffered and alkaline glutaraldehyde.
Thanks - don't want to kill my fishes or plants.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi kceagis45,

The manufacturing process to make most glutaraldehyde results in an alkaline solution.

I use 50% concentration Biological Grade glutaraldehyde and dilute it as needed (typically to 1.5% concentration which is the same as Excel).


----------



## globali (May 31, 2010)

Thank U Seattle_Aquarist.


----------



## kcaegis45 (Jan 31, 2012)

TY Seattle

I'll just dose it % wise based on seachem's 1.5% and usage of 5ml for 10 gallons (initial dosage after water change) and 5ml for 50 gallons (daily dosage) instead of diluting it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi kcaegis45,

Or you can use this handy calculator to mix up 1.5% solutions.


----------

